# Myesthenia Gravis



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

Today my husband age 66 was diagnosed with Myesthenia Gravis. His doctors said the medications to treat it are very harsh and have a lot of side effects so they are basically just giving up. Most of the rationale is too much chance of drug interaction.
He is also a stroke survivor and is an insulin dependent diabetic.

So, I am researching holistic or natural ways to possibly help control the symptoms of this auto immune disease.
I know it isn't curable but doing nothing when he already has symptoms of double vision and muscle weakness seems wrong.

Any suggestions or links to studies/treatments would be appreciated.

I've been doing Google searches all afternoon and I can't find too much about holistic/natural treatments.


----------



## Traderdell (Nov 22, 2005)

I was diagnosed with MG in 2008, I'm 63 now. I'm controlled with Cell Cept but it took some trial and error. Please find a good neurologist, ideally at a teaching hospital. I'm fortunate to live near Strong Memorial in Rochester, NY. 

I'm out the door now on my way to work but will answer any questions I can when I get home. We can take it private if you like as well. It's a strange one and very few people to talk to about it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Craftychick I am HOPING you misunderstood something! It would be COLD to say "We can do nothing for you!"

When I left nursing along time ago, there were not many treatments for myasthenia gravis. The most popular treatment was to support the patient by treating the symptoms, and to let the body heal itself. This actually did work pretty often.

I did a google search and I see that suppressing the immune system is one treatment. Well, I have an autoimmune disease, and I can tell you that it does help to suppress the immune system....... but then you have less resistance to infection and if an infection sets it then your immune system acts up again. It is sort of a delicate dance.

There was an actress on a TV show that had myasthenia gravis, and she talked about it some. She said that when her eyelids were drooping on the show, it was a sign that she was pushing herself too hard. And, if she did not respect that and rest more, then she would get a full blown attack. For her, being healthy meant working with the show so that she could rest when she needed to. She was also careful to eat a very healthy diet.

Edited to add: here is the actress who has myasthenia gravis: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maggie_Horton


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

Terri, the doctors Did say there was nothing they could prescribe to alleviate the symptoms since he's on so many other medications. Their exact words were "take a wait & see approach".:rain:
They also said they would see him back at the office in 6 weeks.

I have Crohns disease so I am aware of herbs to suppress the immune system and it worked exceptionally well for me. I've been in complete remission since 1997 after years of hospitalizations for severe blood loss and blockages..
But I don't have diabetes with the risks of infection that comes with diabetes, so the herbs I took to suppress my immune system may be harmful/contraindicated with his current meds..

Not to mention a severe stroke, high BP, high cholesterol and multiple times treated retina issues.
He has a very good neurologist that was amazing when he had the stroke 2 yrs ago. I will be contacting him since the doctors he saw for the double vision were opthomologists and for his muscle weakness he saw his primary care doctor. We both thought his problems were just retina related or weakness from his previous stroke so we didn't contact the neurologist; now we will.

I am even looking at exercises that might help keep whatever muscle strength he has so he doesn't get bed bound.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Since it has to do with immune system, maybe try a diet that reduces inflamtion of the immune system. Get rid of wheat and other grains


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

haley1 said:


> Since it has to do with immune system, maybe try a diet that reduces inflamtion of the immune system. Get rid of wheat and other grains


Has your husband ever been tested for food allergies? Because when I went on the "anti inflammatory diet" my own to immune disease got worse: it turned out I was allergic to the foods that most people consider to be anti inflammatory, so when I stopped eating bread and ate more chicken and more oranges it made my own inflammation worse. Allergy tests showed that fish, beef, and bread did not set off my allergies and so, for me, those are food that are anti inflammatory. 

The doctor said there was nothing he could prescribe, not that there was nothing he could do. If I were you, I would try to get him to take a daytime rest, go to an allergist for tests on foods, and then try an anti inflammatory diet using foods he is not allergic to. This would be a start only: Some lifestyle changes will help and some will not. it is a puzzle to be figured out.

PS, what herbs are you using? I used turmeric and cumin for years to suppress my immune system, but they have become too irritating for my insides, so I had to stop them a couple of years ago.


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

Terri, for the Crohns I used Cats Claw(anti inflammatory) & Olive Leaf Extract (anti-inflammatory,anti-viral & antibiotic).

I took the Cats Claw for close to 6 yrs starting at 8 a day and decreasing to just a couple for the last year.
The Olive Leaf Extract I took 4 a day to help with the internal infections I had developed including fistulas. Once the infections & fistula drainage cleared up, I stopped the Olive Leaf.

Before I started using the herbals, I had been treated for the Crohns for close to 15 yrs with 23 hospitalizations, 6 surgeries, Flagyl & for the last 3 yrs-100 mg of Prednisone daily.

I knew this couldn't continue since that high of steroid use was going to end badly. I weaned myself off of the prednisone over 4 mos and started the herbs.
I haven't had another flare since the last one in 1997!:clap:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, the next time I order something I will try it!

I currently take high dose steroid for 3 days, once a month. I am due to start this months tomorrow. It is......harsh. I take 1250 mg per day for those 3 days.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

A friend of my hub was diagnosed with MG 30 years ago, they did a lot of testing, and he was given a prescription for pills that helped his muscle weakness. But what helped him the most (at age 60 now, he's MG free) was that they removed his thymus gland.
For some people, this helps a lot - he continued to take the medication after the surgery for a few months, then weaned himself off them, and now is fine.
Hope this is helpful and that you can find a good doc for your hub.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I take Mestinon for my MG and I'm on a lot of meds for my other health problems. It doesn't react badly with my other meds or affect my immune system in any adverse way. My neurologist thought I needed to stay away from the harsher meds too.
The best natural way to go is get plenty of rest, eat a healthy diet, and live as stress free of a life as you can....of course, that's easier said then done, but I try.
I hope your husband is doing well.


----------



## Scape (Jan 23, 2017)

I do not know much about MG but when I worked for a chiropractor, a patient with it would come in when tired/weak and get a treatment. That did seem to help this patient. Not sure what type of treatment and it was about monthly, so not sure if that would help your husband.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

There are several herbs that can help with autoimmune disorders, but be aware that some of the most effective ones are also the most dangerous. 

I'll do some digging and put together a list.


----------

